# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Εναλλακτικούς browser θα προτείνουν στους χρήστες τα ίδια τα Windows

## ntrits

> Title: *Εναλλακτικούς browser θα προτείνουν στους χρήστες τα ίδια τα Windows*
> Post by: *ice* on *16:04 16/12/2009* Τέλος στη δεκαετή διαμάχη
> Εναλλακτικούς browser θα προτείνουν στους χρήστες τα ίδια τα Windows
> 
> Η δεκαετής διαμάχη ανάμεσα στη Microsoft και τις αντιμονοπωλιακές αρχές της ΕΕ φαίνεται ότι τερματίζεται μετά την ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας ότι τα Windows θα δίνουν στους χρήστες την ευκαιρία να διαλέξουν άλλο πρόγραμμα πλοήγησης στο Διαδίκτυο αντί για τον Internet Explorer.
> 
> «Εκατομμύρια Ευρωπαίοι καταναλωτές θα ωφεληθούν από αυτή την απόφαση αποκτώντας τη δυνατότητα ελεύθερης επιλογής για το ποιον browser θα χρησιμοποιούν» δήλωσε ικανοποιημένη η επίτροπος Ανταγωνισμού της ΕΕ Νέλι Κρόες.
> 
> Στο τελευταίο επεισόδιο της πολυετούς νομικής διαμάχης, η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή κατηγόρησε τον Ιανουάριο τη Microsoft ότι παραβιάζει τους κανόνες ανταγωνισμού με την ενσωμάτωση του Internet Explorer στα Windows.
> ...


.

----------

